# Mad in the A.M



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

well I'm take a fellow member here out on the Mad in the Morning . We will be floating , Ive got a good plan to put him on fish but the river is very low and slow ....I'm hoping the cloudy conditions and the cooler water have the trout in a opportunistic mood to feed...with the flow at 181 it wil be some pretty tuff conditions.....if the sun comes out we're screwed ....normally during the winter the sun is your friend , but with the low flow and the warmer temps the last couple days ..I'm praying for cloudy , drizzling rain crappy sky's......Hopefully we'll have some pics to share . but Im not holding my breath on getting any monsters ...my plan is to set him up with nymphs that have been producing for me lately but 1 size smaller, while I will use very small midge larva , and a small dark pheasant tail...I will also try some wool head sculpin close to cover on a sink tip after we fish it with nymphs looking for that bigger fish that may be dug in and hungry......the member I am taking out is brad...has never fly fished for trout or try'd to drift nymphs .....should be a interesting day , hopefully I can show him a good time.....wish us luck ....we may need it.....My plan is solid but are the fish willing......7x tippet for sure.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Day turned out better than I expected....Brad got a chub and was into a trout ..but didn't manage to land it .... He did fairly well for having never fly fished for trout or drifting nymphs ..after some instruction and me showing him what to do he was getting the hang of it and did get some good drifts....another day or 2 on the river and he should have it......I ended up with 5 for the day and missed 1 ..... and to my surprise was able to produce the biggest of the day on a streamer . I really didn't expect that fish at all but where he was in the stream there was no way to drift a nymph into him drag free....so the streamer ran across the face of the structure danger close to the snag's got it done........Brad has a pic on that on his phone so it should be up sooner or later......Enjoyed the day on the water , Made a new friend and landed a few trout on a day when conditions (water flow & depth ) sucked . Look forward to my next flow with brad ...but not till after we get some water back into the stream.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I must say I definitely hooked up with the right guy to show me the ropes on the mad + New technique for the fly. Flymaker you sure have mastered the art of not only fly fishing but fly tying as well. I did not land a trout ,believe it or not I had a ball getting my line out of the trees and bushes,lol. I managed to land a creek chub which put me at a -1 at the end of the trip. We have to meet up again this weekend so I at least break the zero Mark.I have to catch 2 to be at 1..Lol.




Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Brad ,
Thx for the kind words and vote of confidence ...... I don't know that Ive mastered anything but rather spent 30yrs in this sport...... ....All your seeing is 30yrs of trial and error polished up a bit......Do something that long and your bound to do it pretty well.....My early yrs where far from productive


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Brad,
Who is keeping score? There are no negatives in this game. Just keep it safe. 

I can't tell you how many times I've caught a 3 inch chub that comes flying back at me after the hookset, then proceed to catch a trout or three. If you can detect those little guys, you are doing some things right and it will lead to trout.

I hope you are not as nervous as I was landing my first trout on a fly. I still don't know how my buddy got it in the net with me turning the rod all over the place.

Good luck,
Rickerd


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Rickerd being safe this time of year is top priority. Things take time to learn I understand that, I'm thankful I've had a experienced helping hand reach out to me and offer his advice and knowledge!.
I am excited to learn this whole new world of fishing, 

Flymaker master is an understatement, watching you with that fly rod was awesome. Looked so elegant the way your loop rolled down the line. 

Again thanks a bunch.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Brad,
> Who is keeping score? There are no negatives in this game. Just keep it safe.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've caught a 3 inch chub that comes flying back at me after the hookset, then proceed to catch a trout or three. If you can detect those little guys, you are doing some things right and it will lead to trout.
> ...



Rickerd ,
where not keeping score.....Lol....I fish with another quite a bit on the Mad . He and I are pretty close in our abililty to nymph fish ....He kinda started that chub thing putting you one down thing ....I just tend to laugh it off and continue on......when Brad got that chub I just said Oh hell one down....and funny thing was he understood.....But you are correct when he got that chub it was a learning experience , he had the drift , mend , and strike detection right .....next one will be a trout....Brad is actually further along than he thinks he is ....alittle work on casting and line position and mending at the proper time and he'll be in there......hope to get him out again this sunday ....trouble is now with the river low and I explained this to him.....the trout are in the deeper areas and many of them are kinda tricky for a new guy to get a good drift thru....because of crazy currents and such....but he actually did fine...next trip should be his day.


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you accepting new students?


----------



## iajetpilot (Jul 3, 2013)

I was going to ask that same question.......I'm really only a 2 season new guy also and have never fished before starting fly fishing.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

iajetpilot said:


> I was going to ask that same question.......I'm really only a 2 season new guy also and have never fished before starting fly fishing.


I may be able to help you guys out some once brad gets a feel for it....As far as being students ......I wouldnt consider it that.....I just remenber the struggles I had with trout when I first started......And if a old gentlemen that I meet on the river wouldnt have taken me under his wing , I would have struggled much longer than I already did.....I'm just returning the favor for a rod that has long been silent....The last I fished with him was 25yrs ago just before the cancer took him...right about this time of year...thx Cliff for a life of fly fishing.


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Flymaker your a good guy and I've got a lot to Learn, please dont trade me in yet.lol.. Have a good Xmas everyone...

Good luck tomorrow if u go out Flymaker..

Thanks a bunch

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Namlot79 (Jan 12, 2013)

Flymaker, great explanation. Stories like that is what pulls me to fly fishing. There seems to be more of a community feeling to the sport opposed to the competitive chest pumping of bass fishing.

Brad, do me a favor man, learn fast! Lol


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Namlot79 said:


> Flymaker, great explanation. Stories like that is what pulls me to fly fishing. There seems to be more of a community feeling to the sport opposed to the competitive chest pumping of bass fishing.
> 
> Brad, do me a favor man, learn fast! Lol



yeah I feel ya ..I don't get all wrapped up in the " peter showing contests" of who got the bigger fish last wkend.....sure I enjoy landing that 24 '' Brown or a 20 '' river smallmouth .... but I just like the act of fly fishing ..catching fish on a fly you tied in the right size for the time of yr..... even my trout streamers are tied trying to match the size for time of yr of the sculpins in the Mad River....or the minnows and chubs....I much rather fly fish with my own stuff than use spinning gear and commercial lures....fly fishing is my escape from the stresses of life ....and the whole sport just suits me more than hunting or spin fishing etc.....all that other stuff is great and Ive done it ...but the fly is just my thing.....it does take a little more understanding when it comes to trout ..but its really not all that hard if you just break it down to which bugs are in the river and which fly represent them.....really on the mad a Disco Midge , Green Caddis Larva , and a pheasant tail will take you far .....just keep in mind these bugs are different sizes at different times of the yr ..then they hatch out into the Adults and the season starts all over again in the fall.....kinda loose rules but that's the basic's....


----------

